
Ukraine's PM Azarov and government resign - debugunit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25932352
======
cushychicken
I may be mistaken, but wasn't it originally President Yanukovych who did not
agree to sign the EU Accords that launched these protests in the first place?

This may be a sign of progress, but I believe we may be celebrating the ouster
of the wrong guy. (Please correct me if I'm wrong.)

~~~
11001
You're right, and not many people in the opposition are celebrating "the
victory" yet. Most still call for the immediate re-election, and discarding
all the recent changes to the constitution.

For the record, the mass protests weren't triggered by any particular
agreement, they started after the police beat the shit out of (not just
dispersed) a group of students during a completely peaceful demonstration.
They grew bigger after Yanukovich signed anti-protest laws.

------
higherpurpose
What's that supposed to accomplish? It's the parliament that passed the anti-
protest laws and other bad laws the people didn't agree with. People want re-
election, not just a different government under the same parliamentary
structure.

~~~
11001
The anti-protest laws have been repealed as well
[http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/ukrainian-parliament-repeals-
ant...](http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/ukrainian-parliament-repeals-anti-protest-
laws-pm-submits-his-resignation-1.1658973)

------
debacle
What is the size of Ukraine in relation to the US? On a map, it seems like a
huge country.

~~~
claudius
About the size of Texas with twice the population. So yes, it is a rather
large country by European standards.

~~~
Perceval
Texas is about 15% bigger (because everything is bigger in Texas).

------
andale
Russia, your move.

~~~
11001
This was Russia's move.

~~~
eronhp
Looks like he was got on the russian reversal.

